# CPT code for an Excision of a Paratubal Cyst



## jessica_wiegand@icloud.com

Hello everyone! I am searching for a CPT code for an Excision of a right paratubal cyst. Any suggestions?


----------



## pcarbin

Did you ever find out what code to use for the paratubal cyst. I have been unsuccessful so any help would be most welcomed.

Pam
prc@omegamedsol.com


----------



## imjsanderson

It depends on the approach.  Was it open, or laparoscopic etc......


----------



## bernielozada

*drainage and excision of paratubal cyst*

Doctor drained and excised a paratubal cyst abdominally and I can not find a cpt code for this procedure.  Help!


----------



## tlcline

*CPT code help, please*

Can someone please tell me how do code for a Hydrothermalablation?  The patient has DUB.

Thanks so much

Tina Cline, CPC


----------



## gost

If it is an "excision" and the procedure is "open" and it is not an ovarian cyst, I would go with 49203 - 49205.

For the ablation, if it was hysteroscopic I would use 58563.


----------



## preserene

*Paratubal/ Paraovarian cyst like Gartners Cyst-cyst or Duct of the Epoophoron, remnan*

Paratubal/ Paraovarian cyst like Gartners Cyst-cyst or Duct of the Epoophoron, remnants of Mesonephric duct - coding;
We cannot locate them under the original main categories of female reproductive systems.
If we know from where they come from embryonically (developmentally), then we would know that we have to locate them in the pelvic peritoneal tissues/ligaments.
They are vestigial structure mostly of embryological and morphological interest, they occasionally accumulate fluid and form Cysts ( eg Gartners Cyst.). These embryonal elements contained in mesosalphyx  between the uterine tubes and the ovary.
So look for these Cysts in the Category: Peritoneum Section: Surgery,Sub section: Digestive system.
If   Laprocsopic excision of lesions of the ovary/pelvic visera or peritoneal surface use 58662.
Lap surgical: with aspiration of cavity or CYST( eg.ovarian cyst) single or multiple 49322.
Excision or destruction, open, intra abdominal tumors, CYSTS or Endomeriomas, 1 or more peritoneal, mesenteric or retroperitoneal tumors primary or sec -largest 5cm diameter or less  49203;  5.1-10.0 cm: 49204;   largest tumor  greater than 10.0 cm diameter – 49205.
I hope that  this holds good for those cysts and mass.
THANK YOU


----------



## preserene

*Endometrial thermoablation*

WELL AS SAID, IF IT IS *HYSTEROSCOPIC,58563*.

*If it is without hyteroscopic guidance procedure using hydrothermal technology or heated water., I opt for 58353*

Endometrial Ablation with Water-a procedure using hydrothermal technology or heated water. The method may be by using a hysteroscope, or intrauterine camera, for visualization during the procedure.


----------



## arj707

*pratubal cystectomy*

I am also  looking for a Paratubal Cystectomy code done with an open method.


----------

